# Neighbor possibly beating his dog... what to do



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

So there are two dogs in my aprtment complex, Baya and Nick. My neighbor who is always really nice owns nick. He is a very handsome 8 month old springer spaniel that has just recently moved in with him, prob only a month. I always thought the guy was extremly nice he lets nick and Baya play for a few minutes if they are out at the same time then bring him back in. I always figured he was a little harsh the way he would drag nick around but I have to admit Nick would NOT listen, prob a training issue combined with the hunting dog, since I know they like to run. But he truely seems to love the dog and the dog is not afraid of him from what I can see. 

His dog always howls when hes gone, I don't mean a little whining I mean he full out howls lol he doesn't crate him or anything when he leaves just lets him roam. Well last night my friend who lives below the neighbor called and said do you hear that, I think your neighbor is beating his dog. So naturally being concerned I went out to listen couldn't hear anything. But the floors and walls are super thin so I don't doubt that she heard it. She said she heard stomping, yelping and what sounded like the guy hitting Nick but she wasn't sure. I didn't want to jump to conculsions because I know things can sound bad though the walls and just the other night Baya was running around the living room spun really quickly back to the kitchen and smacked her head right into the divider. Poor girl yelped for a good 10 mintues glaring at the wall and randomly the vaccum (she blaimes everything on the vaccum lol) and crawled into our laps. So I am not one to jump to conclusions cause it has to sound bad from outside too. Then Jess said she had heard somthing like that before and didn't think anything of it. 

Fastforward to today. I was upstairs just waking up from a nap (yea I'm lazy) and was on the stairs when I hear stomping. Then a hollow thumping sound with the dog doing a horrid continous yelp. I mean it sounded like this guy was close fist beating this dog in the ribs. I could hear the yelping, the guy hitting him and the sound it made on the dogs poor body. WELL I have a very bad temper lol So I smack the wall really hard to try to get the guy to stop, run down the steps throw my flip flops on outhe door I go. The apartments are connected by a wall so we are right next to his door. I pound on his door until he opens it. The guy is red faced and you can tell he is sheepish. 

Me (sounding very angry): "What the h*ll are you doing to your dog, why is it yelping so loudly"
Him(sounding embarassed): "O hes fine he tore up my chair and he was getting a spanking"(there are huge peices of a completely destroyed piece of furniture all over his living room)
Me: "Really because it sounded like he was in a lot of pain and I wanted to make sure he was ok"
Him: "Yea he is fine, sorry for the racket" shuts the door.


So my delima now is what to do? The guys does love his dog even though he is clearly not a fit pet owner. He takes good care of him other than this, hes fed really well and exercised and for the most part very well taken care of. He is not afraid of his owner so I dont think animal control could do anything because frankly the dog does not look abused. I could be overreacting a lot but I am not going to sit by while some guy beats his innocent dog next door. GRR sorry mostly venting. Should I call animal control even though its likely nothing will come from it? I mean dog care around here you are doing well if you let the poor animal inside and give it clear water w/decent food, they aren't exactly high standards and there is no proof he is beating the dog. 

Should I try to talk to the guy about proper dog care? Maybe suggest him getting a crate or somthing along those lines? The guy seemed extremely embarassed to have been caught but I dont think he cared about beating the dog. I know there are a lot of "old fashioned" dog ppl who think you should hit a dog for doing somthing wrong but this was beating not "spanking". 

So what would you suggest?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

After ya'll's conversation, he may shape up and be more humane in how he treats nick. maybe he has been embarassed into doing the right thing. however "maybe suggest him getting a crate or somthing along those lines" sounds like an appropriate and good idea too.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

unless the dog has broken bones or you have video of him doing it, I doubt it would do any good to call animal control. might also alienate him from you, not to mention just really tick him off. though it depends on if they would bother to show up.

I would recommend a crate to him. give advice in that way, hope that it takes effect. it's so hard to deal with things like this. if he seems willing to listen, I would do all I could to approach it that way. think of it like dog training, set him up to succeed!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I would try to find a cheap crate on ebay or craigs list and take it to him and give it to him. I would do it friendly and explain that crating is a great way to keep the dog from eating his furniture.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Maybe try explaining that most dogs have the attention span of a butterfly. Coming home to a couch/chair that was torn up hours earlier and hitting, is only teaching the dog that when Dad/Mom gets home they are going to hit me.

So what he's really doing is he's teaching his dog to be afraid of him. That's not going to solve the problem. A crate will.

The dog is bored and by the sounds of it is suffering from seperation anxiety. Being placed in a crate and given a safe chew toy would go alot further then beating his best friend. "Spanking my foot!"

Tough thing to listen to. Glad you went and banged on his door. Good one!

BAYA: Lacy says, be careful of those vacums, there tricky!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas. I think I will try to educate him a little and I will keep my eyes peeled on craigslist for a cheap used crate. It just makes me so mad that he would do that and not find a thing wrong with it. But hopefully him knowing people can hear him and no what he is doing will help put a stop to it too. They guy was completely embarassed, as he should be and a lot more. We will see how things go, hopefully hes learned a lessor or two and I can get him more info on crates and training. 

Crabby,
She is crazy about the vaccum, a plane goes by overhead and she will glare at it like it somehow it did somthing to her lol its to funny.

Lacy: Baya says that those vaccums are evil and always make her moms stop her from chewing on shoes and grabbing shiney fun looking things off the cofee table


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Any chance you can actually 'borrow' the dog for playdates & work on crate training during that time? 
I can imagine this guy getting the crate, shoving the dog inside & expecting that to be 'crate training'


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Va. Code Ann. § 3.1-796.66 (2008) – Definitions
The following words as used in this chapter shall have the following meanings: 

"Animal" means any nonhuman vertebrate species except fish. For the purposes of § 3.1-796.98, animal means any species susceptible to rabies. For the purposes of § 3.1-796.122, animal means any nonhuman vertebrate species including fish except those fish captured and killed or disposed of in a reasonable and customary manner… 

"Companion animal" means any domestic or feral dog, domestic or feral cat, nonhuman primate, guinea pig, hamster, rabbit not raised for human food or fiber, exotic or native animal, reptile, exotic or native bird, or any feral animal or any animal under the care, custody, or ownership of a person or any animal that is bought, sold, traded, or bartered by any person. Agricultural animals, game species, or any animals regulated under federal law as research animals shall not be considered companion animals for the purposes of this chapter… 

"Humane" means any action taken in consideration of and with the intent to provide for the animal's health and well-being… 



Va. Code Ann. § 3.1-796.122 (2008) – Cruelty to animals, penalty

A. Any person who (i) overrides, overdrives, overloads, tortures, ill-treats, abandons, willfully inflicts inhumane injury or pain not connected with bona fide scientific or medical experimentation, or cruelly or unnecessarily beats, maims, mutilates, or kills any animal, whether belonging to himself or another; (ii) deprives any animal of necessary food, drink, shelter or emergency veterinary treatment; (iii) sores any equine for any purpose or administers drugs or medications to alter or mask such soring for the purpose of sale, show, or exhibition of any kind, unless such administration of drugs or medications is within the context of a veterinary client-patient relationship and solely for therapeutic purposes; (iv) willfully sets on foot, instigates, engages in, or in any way furthers any act of cruelty to any animal; (v) carries or causes to be carried in or upon any vehicle, vessel or otherwise any animal in a cruel, brutal, or inhumane manner, so as to produce torture or unnecessary suffering; or (vi) causes any of the above things, or being the owner of such animal permits such acts to be done by another, shall be guilty of a Class 1 misdemeanor…

F. In addition to the penalties provided in subsection A, the court may, in its discretion, require any person convicted of a violation of subsection A to attend an anger management or other appropriate treatment program or obtain psychiatric or psychological counseling. The court may impose the costs of such a program or counseling upon the person convicted…

I. Any person convicted of violating this section may be prohibited by the court from possession or ownership of companion animals.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

This is a crime folks. It is difficult for me to understand why anyone would encourage this person to keep the puppy. He does not need a dog. If you want to go the "nice" route, encourage him to turn the pup in to a rescue or shelter. In rescue we see too many abuse cases that end up dead or in high kill animal controls. We see animals burned by acid, boiling water, gas poured on them and set on fire, ears cut off, muzzles wired shut and thrown out of cars to starve, and other horrible atrocities that I won't go into. Even if you don't hear him hit or kick the pup in the future, please don't think a crate will change this guy's personality.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Call animal control. There are two witnesses, though one might not want to be involved. Tell them EXACTLY what you heard and saw. Make them make out a report even if they DO nothing. 

At first I was going to say, gosh my neighbors should be calling daily. Mine do bark sometimes like I'm killing them. Yep, Whitney will when I am talking to another dog. And I holler at them and sometimes swear. My jaw popped today when Tori the Torpedo nailed me on the head with hers, and there were quite a few rantings and ravings out of me, but I never touched the dog. How could you?

But this guy admitted that he was "spanking" his dog. Never, never, never should you hear something like that when dicipline is happening. I would call. I would have at least told him that if I hear ANY thing like this again, I am calling the cops. 

It IS a crime!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.sunbearsquad.org/


----------



## MollyM (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... what to d*

Thank you for telling the truth! It is much easier to look the other way and not speak up.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

OK back up. Someone HEARD something through a floor, Some one HEARD something through a wall. He said to Her he's spanking. 
I agree, the guy is an A-H but legaly, where is it going to go?
It's HEAR SAY! The first thing they are going to ask, did you see him hit the dog? No!
Did he say he hit the dog. Yes!
Did she have a witness with her when he said it? No. 
Clear case of he said, she said. There is nothing that can be done at this time.
Best to keep a record of it. Write down when it occured mark the time and date. Tell the neighbour who heard it before to do the same thing.
Right now you call the A/C and this jerk is going to take it out on the dog. 
Doublemint did the right thing, she let him know that they are watching. Give him an education and access to a crate, offer to help if you want to or can. But I can gaurentee that even though I was hopping out of my chair as I was reading that I already knew that at this point, for the sake of the dog, keep cool.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... what to d*

I am glad you said something to him, too! That is a lot more courageous then most people! I wouldn't give someone who was abusing an animal a crate, though. I would be too afraid he would be offended and take that out on the dog, or just leave the dog in the crate, all the time... IDK that's just my thought. 

I posted a link to Sun Bear above... they have guidelines and a contact us. I wonder if they could give any expert advice to you?


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

_Make a new habit. Train yourself to be alert to pet suffering as you travel through your days. Remember, you might be the only lifeline for that injured or neglected pet. Be a guardian angel for pets. 
_

just read this on http://www.sunbearsquad.org. I had never seen their site before.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I just heard of them through Facebook and I really like the idea of an organization supporting a neighborhood watch for animals and helping people to know what to do.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Agree...I would have called already. 

Someone that beats their dog doesn't need a lesson in crate training....
....so what happens when it's another issue? 

....they lack compassion and empathy. 


Maybe AC won't be able to DO anything this time...but he'll be on their radar...


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Quoteoublemint did the right thing, she let him know that they are watching.


I definitely agree. *She did the right thing.* I *do not *have a problem with what she did. I do have a problem with other people advising her this problem will go away with a crate. 

It is not ok for this dog to stay with this person. Do you disagree Crabby?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I think it sounds more like someone who could use some help. Do you know how my mother taught ALL our pets not to bite/be mouthy? she bit them. grabbed them by the head and bit them on the ear until they screamed. they never bit her again; to her, it worked. she refuses to this day to do otherwise, though she will admit my dogs are well-behaved without physical punishment.

this guy is doing other things that are completely right. his other behavior has shown that he might be open to listening to the correct way of doing things. 

no one said that this would go away with a crate. but crate training the dog will put a stop to destroying furniture which is the reason behind the spankings.

and, I don't know about your animal control, but our DHS wouldn't investigate child abuse on the evidence that's been listed here. maybe if the dog was bloody, limping, broken bones, but that's about it.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

you have to _prove_ there is a crime for there to actually be one. Hearing something is not proof, having them say they spanked the dog is not proof.

"Animal control, may I help you"
"Yes, I think my neighbor is beating his dog"
"Ok, ma'am, you seen him beat the dog"
"Well, no, I heard it"
"You, didnt see him beat the dog...did you see injuries on the dog"
"Well, no..I heard it yelp"
"....ok ma'am, we'll check it out"

Really, for most animal control thats how it goes. They will go to the house, ask him some questions maybe, but if the dog looks in good health and no injuries...they arent going to do squat about it, and guess what..since the OP talked to the guy, he may get a clue and realizes its her, or have a good hunch, creating a whole new set of problems.

While some people are jerks and one can probably tell they are, its innocent until _proven_ guilty in the eyes of the law. Hearing something is not proof enough.

Try to educate him and help him. Keep an eye out for the dog and call if you actually have proof, or if AC can obtain proof easily.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: wsumner26
> 
> It is not ok for this dog to stay with this person. Do you disagree Crabby?


How do we determine that? Who's standards do we go by? Yours? Mine? Doubles? Or the laws?

While I don't like the idea of the guy beating his dog, and while that might be the case, there is a reason you cant just barge in and take the dog without evidence.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

If you are located near Northern VA I would be happy to give you a crate to lend him.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

so...you hear your neighbor beating his wife...two nights in a row yet...and hear her cries.......even confront him...and he says "yeh...I beat her...she was snarky".....

you don't call the cops? 

This is two days in a row...and this wasn't a little slap...it was enough for another neighbor to comment as well. 

"Then a hollow thumping sound with the dog doing a horrid continous yelp. I mean it sounded like this guy was close fist beating this dog in the ribs. I could hear the yelping, the guy hitting him and the sound it made on the dogs poor body."

I would have called. I think the AC needs to have him on their radar.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the input and info. I love the sunbear site! Thanks for that. I am really torn about this situation. 

I don't think the guy will ever give his dog up, his family has hunting dogs and trains them. This is his hunting dog from his family that he is raising so I don't think he will give him up. 

I don't think that giving him a crate will solve the whole problem. But I know a lot of his anger comes from the destruction so if you can get rid of the primary source of anger at the dog then poor Nick can get a better life. I am checking craigslist now and I am going to go talk to the neighbor when he gets home now that I have had a chance to cool off a little. Remo I am not near there but my friend lives there and will be going home for thanksgiving around the 20th so if nothing else that might work until we can find one of the ones that always pop up on craigslist. 

I talked to Jess and we are also going to offer to doggy sit Nick when we are home so he gets more exercise or atleast try to let him come to the tennis courts w/us to run around. Hopefully the guy will be ok with it and then Nick can get some of the puppy energy out, work on his crate training and maybe some behavioral issues.

It is soo frustrating, there is really no evidence to go off of like others have stated it is just hearsay. I know its a crime, it boils my blood that someone could pound on a poor dog like that. But if I called animal control there is no evidence except what I say. The other witness is my best friend and possibly Jess could say somthing but shes my twin. There isn't a neutral party to collaborate the story. And again Nick is a stunning pup. I will try to get pics if he allows us to have playdates. He is skinny but thats the gawky stage, he is in great shape and groomed regularly. He loves people and animals. He just does not look like an abused dog and honestly with how nice the neighbor comes off AC would prob laugh in our faces.
















I know its putting a bandaid on a bullet wound so to speak but until theres more evidence (which I will most def be looking out for) theres nothing to go on. If we can help him as much as possible then thats something. And there is a chance that he really does not know how to raise a dog and that the dog is not going to understand what he is doing to him. So maybe education can really help him. The guys living room was covered and I mean COVERED in peices of his chair. Maybe he doesn't realize that his punishment is wrong and that a dog wont associate being beaten w/destroying a chair a few hours ago. Not an excuse but maybe we can make the situation better until we can get direct proof or the guy learns the right way to treat an animal. 

Like someone mentioned the fact that he knows someone is aware of him now and that people can hear him might just help keep him in line.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: myamomso...you hear your neighbor beating his wife...two nights in a row yet...and hear her cries.......even confront him...and he says "yeh...I beat her...she was snarky".....
> 
> you don't call the cops?
> 
> ...


I get what your saying... I would never turn my back on anyone getting beat and I am not doing it to Nick either. But atleast with the wife there might be bruises and she could talk to the police to tell them what happend. Nick is a great looking dog and not handshy or anything. If I called the cops on a man for beating his wife they show up and she is smiling, unflawed and healthy they would laugh at me. I want to have evidence to call on but there is none YET. I am going to keep listening and looking and I will knock on his door every single time I hear him doing somthing. In fact if it happens again I will probably call AC. But now all I can do is try to make the situation better. The dogs living in a clean environment with plenty of food, grooming and attention. He isn't afraid of anyone or anything. There is just no proof


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... what to d*

I am honestly so glad this dog has you on his side! That is so wonderful for you to offer to watch him when you can.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... what to d*

My post was directed at this comment..

"you have to prove there is a crime for there to actually be one. Hearing something is not proof, having them say they spanked the dog is not proof."


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: wsumner26
> It is not ok for this dog to stay with this person. Do you disagree Crabby?


No I don't disagree with you at all. I am afraid for the dog. But I'm also afraid that if the A/C is called prematurley then he will be mad and she will not have access to help the dog. 
LIke the old addage says. "Keep your friends close and your enemies closer" I would rather the dog stay there and her be able to monitor the situation.

Who knows, maybe he is just ignorant of how to treat a dog. Not every one goes on to become to wife beater or child abuser.

Please, don't misunderstand. I'm not making excuses for this guy. But I would rather see her friendly and 'helpful' then totaly banned and wondering.
If it doesn't work out maybe she could help him to rehome the dog in the future.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... what to d*



> Originally Posted By: myamomMy post was directed at this comment..
> 
> "you have to prove there is a crime for there to actually be one. Hearing something is not proof, having them say they spanked the dog is not proof."


My bad


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... what to d*



> Originally Posted By: CindyMI am honestly so glad this dog has you on his side! That is so wonderful for you to offer to watch him when you can.


Thank you







I only hope we can help him out some!


----------



## bluecoyote (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't think you can just go by yelping. My girl has some back problems and after over-doing it at the park, she was in a great deal of pain (for which she was taken to the vet). During this period she would yelp when she got up, or if her back was touched. I came home from work at 2am and she got off her bed and proceeded to yelp/scream CONTINOUSLY for nearly 30 seconds. 

I'm sure my neighbors heard her and hopfully they didn't conclude I was trying to kill my dog since that's probably what it sounded like. My point is who knows what happened since it's from a 3rd party and you didn't hear anything yourself. 

I think you'd be better off talking with him to see what kind of experience he has with dogs. If it's his first dog, maybe offer him with training etc.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

myamom I hear you and I understand what your saying. As for the crime, at this point it will be in the favour of the owner.

Someone beating their wife scenerio. She is able to speak and if there was domestic violence they would be seperated and questioned. They can't very well ask the dog. It sucks, I know but my best interest is in what is best for the dog.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Wouldnt that dog be severely injured?
With a beating that horrific?
Im not like saying you are making it up.....but wouldnt that dog have a limp? Or maybe come sore spots? Try to touch the dog next time and see if he is hurting anywhere. 
My dog hit his leg one time on a cabinet (not that hard) that poor thing yelped like he was DYING! I felt horrible he hurt him self...but within 5 min he forgot all about it.
Im just saying...could it have been something else?
If he is beating his dog like that, I would take it. ( I know thats stealing, but you could save a dogs life. If that dog is being beaten that bad, something NEEDS TO BE DONE RIGHT AWAY!)
Good luck
<3

Ps you should have heard my dog when the groomer used to cut his nails!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I guess he wouldn't say this...if something else had happened...

"Him(sounding embarassed): "O hes fine he tore up my chair and he was getting a spanking"


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Angel R 

I get what your saying, Baya is the biggest wimp in the universe, howls when her nails are getting done and she used to yelp when our friends husky would even look at her lol. But this was way different. I could hear the sound of him hitting his body through the wall. It sounded like he was beating him around his ribcage so there might be a sore spot but I don't know if he didn't hit him consistantly in one spot there might be nothing. If he agrees to let us babysit him we will give him a good looking over and make sure there are no sore spots. There was no mistaking what this guy was doing. I could hear him repeatedly beating his dog and it yelping. 

EDIT: Also as myamom (sorry if spelling is off for some reason I cant read the names of ppl very well, there are squiggly lines through them?) said he admited to "spanking" the dog


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: bluecoyoteI don't think you can just go by yelping. My girl has some back problems and after over-doing it at the park, she was in a great deal of pain (for which she was taken to the vet). During this period she would yelp when she got up, or if her back was touched. I came home from work at 2am and she got off her bed and proceeded to yelp/scream CONTINOUSLY for nearly 30 seconds.
> 
> I'm sure my neighbors heard her and hopfully they didn't conclude I was trying to kill my dog since that's probably what it sounded like. My point is who knows what happened since it's from a 3rd party and you didn't hear anything yourself.
> 
> I think you'd be better off talking with him to see what kind of experience he has with dogs. If it's his first dog, maybe offer him with training etc.


Very true, and I am not one to jump to conclusions as I said Bayais a big wimp and you should hear her somtimes







But this was way different and I did hear it, my friend also did. You could def hear him hitting the dog but it is all hearsay


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Yah, he sounds sketchy.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"Someone beating their wife scenerio. She is able to speak and if there was domestic violence they would be seperated and questioned. They can't very well ask the dog."

Ok...I'll change my scenerio.....two nights in a row...you hear the mother next store beating her baby....and the baby crying. 

you don't call the cops? because the baby can't say it's true? 

Food for thought. 

Many a crime are solved and/or prevented by caring people that provide important tips and concerns. 

Thank you Jen for being concerned.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Quote: Who's standards do we go by? Yours? Mine?


GSDolch, I see from your posts on other threads that you say there is not necessarily a connection between animal abuse and crimes against people? Please do a little research. I also noticed you do not post on the urgent forum, so I assume you are not involved in rescue.

_sigh=sign?_



> Quote:I wouldnt jump to say its a *sigh* per say. I mean it could be, but given the area and most of the people I know, its not. Where someone will beat the crap out of a dog, will treat their spouse wonderfully.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

“You can judge the heart of a man by his treatment of animals.” 

And there it is. End of story.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

There is a direct link between human abuse and animal abuse. It's been studied right in in SC. Those persons who have been physically abused as children will do it to those around them including animals!! When I read this earlier today I wanted to kill that guy!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AnnaRileyThere is a direct link between human abuse and animal abuse. It's been studied right in in SC. Those persons who have been physically abused as children will do it to those around them including animals!! When I read this earlier today I wanted to kill that guy!


I agree with wanting to kill the guy, I was fuming! And I do agree that there is a link between human and animal abuse. BUT Just because you were physicallyabused does not mean you will grow up to be an abuser. You are at higher risk to become an abuser but not everyone does.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AnnaRiley...Those persons who have been physically abused as children will do it to those around them including animals!!...


OR they grow up to be police officers and try to stop that from ever happening to another living creature. Love their dog waaayyy too much and take MAJOR offense to people who think they are permanently screwed up for someone elses terrible behavior


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Sagelfn
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AnnaRiley...Those persons who have been physically abused as children will do it to those around them including animals!!...
> ...


VERY WELL PUT!


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks for stepping up for the dog!

A better solution than a crate (if misused the dog could be stuck there all day) would be a baby gate - the ones you don't have to install and he could gate off a small, safe area for the dog. Plus a kong with stuffing recipes. 
I would get him one as a neighbourly gift (if you can afford it) and a nice chat about proper training but I would also definately let him know that several neighours have been very concerned for the dog (so in case AC needs to be called he doesn't come after you).
Sure hope the dog will be O.K.!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DoubleminttwinAngel R
> 
> I could hear the sound of him hitting his body through the wall. It sounded like he was beating him around his ribcage so there might be a sore spot but I don't know if he didn't hit him consistantly in one spot there might be nothing. There was no mistaking what this guy was doing. I could hear him repeatedly beating his dog and it yelping.
> 
> said he admited to "spanking" the dog


OK, ok...let's back up here. First off, beating a living creature with your fists does NOT create that much noise, I hate to say. There is no way that if you actually HEARD him "beating the dogs ribcage" that the dog would escape unscathed without some serious injuries. Give it a try. Go outside, down the stairs, and have your sister beat on the couch cushions with her fists (which would likely create even more noise that beating a ribcage with your fists). If you apt walls are so thin that you can hear that, than you likely can hear whispering.

I'm just not buying that this horrific beating was happening and the dog can still walk.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: myamom
> Ok...I'll change my scenerio.....two nights in a row...you hear the mother next store beating her baby....and the baby crying.
> 
> you don't call the cops? because the baby can't say it's true?
> ...


And then CPS comes to investigate, the baby has no bruises, cuts, sores, or any other marks, and otherwise is a happy, gurgling, smiling little creature. While it's noble you THOUGHT you heard something...nothing to say you didn't hear them running about the apartment with a broom trying to kill a fly and that's what the "thumping" sound was, and the baby/dog/whatever was scared and crying every time it happened.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I confronted the mother and she said she was spanking the baby.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: GSDElsa
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: DoubleminttwinAngel R
> ...


Um yea you can, pat your dogs in the rib cage pretty good and tell me what you hear. Its louder than a couch cushion. Our walls are very thin and you most certainly can hear it. No you can't hear a whisper but anything above a normal talk you can.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: AnnaRileyThere is a direct link between human abuse and animal abuse. It's been studied right in in SC. Those persons who have been physically abused as children will do it to those around them including animals!! ....


Please temper this statement. There is a coorelation but it is not 100%. Abusers tend to have suffered abuse themselves but not all who are abused as children grow up to be abusive adults. [Unless, of course, you recognize that all humans are abusive to one degree or another - then the statement is totally meaningless.]


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Doubleminttwin
> 
> Um yea you can, pat your dogs in the rib cage pretty good and tell me what you hear. Its louder than a couch cushion. Our walls are very thin and you most certainly can hear it. No you can't hear a whisper but anything above a normal talk you can.


Well, of course I can hear it when I'm standing right there doing it. Try the experiment and see how hard you have to hit them to hear outside the door?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OK here's more on the thread and I haven't read all of it -- 

If you hear something/someone (aka the dog) complaining/crying, it is NOT hearsay. It would be hearsay if someone else told you that they heard this, they would not testify but you would. 

Secondly - what to do? Report it. If they do nothing else, they will have a report, hopefully on file. Write a letter if you think they haven't recorded your complaint. It is your duty to report stuff like this.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: myamomI confronted the mother and she said she was spanking the baby.


And mother says "when I said "spank" I meant that I jokingly swatted the baby". 

Or with a 3 year old..."he said they f word to be, so he got an open palmed swat on the butt with his clothes on"

"""If you hear something/someone (aka the dog) complaining/crying, it is NOT hearsay. It would be hearsay if someone else told you that they heard this, they would not testify but you would. """

The hearsay is that her friend called her and got the idea in her head because she 'could hear the dog being beaten'. 

The problem here is that there are a million explanations about this senario. He had "swatted" the dogs butt once when he came home with a couch cushion in it's mouth, and the rest of it was him banging around the house [censored]. The dog yelping was because it was a wimp. Of course he "admitted" he "spanked" the dog because he didn't think his neighbor would call animal control. He looked "embarrased" because he was throwing stuff around his apartment throwing a hissy fit and making noise. 

Or yes, maybe be could have been beating the dog. 

I just have a hard time believing that you could "hear that the the dogs RIBCAGE was being beaten by his fists." It's just a little too specific for me.

The problem with human mind is that it is easy to manipulate. She probably never would have thought twice about the noise unless her friend called to declare the dog was being beaten. From that point forward, noises in the apartment are highly suspicious. In her mind, the dogs ribcage is being beaten. 

Maybe that's the case. Maybe it's not.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

So what? That's not for us to figure out. That's why there are people to report this to and they make decisions and investigate. 

You call, they do their work, and you continue to observe. Call again if you have to. This is how you build a case. 

Babies spanked? Yikes. 

Thanks for saying that about heresay middle.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Now theres a baby?
Um...I thought this was about a dog.
I would just call the cops.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No, not a baby. Maryann was using that as an example.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

OH OK! I was like "omg! now there a baby?!"


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I would rather report it, and find out it was nothing, then do nothing, and find out it was something. We have the right to be silent, but if we do, who pays the price?

Report it. The problem is, everyday, people second guess themselves when it comes to reporting animal and child abuse. They can't speak, we need to step up and speak for them, we need to be their voice.

A few months ago something similar happened in my neighborhood. My husband heard the sounds of a dog around the block yelping, and he said the same thing, "that poor dog is getting kicked". How did he know? He couldn't see it, only hear it. Well it continued, so my husband took a very quick walk around the block to find where the sound was coming from, and he heard it again, got the address, came home and called Animal Control. Later we found out, The owner of the dog had several complaints against him for the same thing, From neighbors. Nothing was done right away, but after a month long investigation, the dog was finally taken away, and he was arrested on animal abuse charges.

So, you never know. Report it.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

wsumner26 said:


> > Quote: Who's standards do we go by? Yours? Mine?
> 
> 
> GSDolch, I see from your posts on other threads that you say there is not necessarily a connection between animal abuse and crimes against people? Please do a little research. I also noticed you do not post on the urgent forum, so I assume you are not involved in rescue.
> ...


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmm this is getting way off topic.

GSDElsa, I don't know what else to say to you. You don't get it. I am glad that you have never lived in cheap housing. I am glad that you have never heard anyone getting beat up. I am glad that you can be able to be that niave. My imagination has nothing to do w/it. I didn't hear it through the door I heard it through our connected wall. I assure it is more than thin enough. I know what I heard, he was hitting the dog, it sounded like the rib cage because it had a hollow echo sound to it. I am not going to argue w/you. If you don't believe me then go ahead thats not the point of this thread. Seems like you have a hard time believing anything that you haven't experienced first hand. Not my problem. O and FYI a dogs body is quite a bit denser than a coushin and makes a very different sounds, as will any living creature I assure you. 

Everyone else heres my problem. What happens when I call animal control. They investigate and find nothing? What are they going to do the next time I call?? Are they going to come drive right over and see if the dog is ok? OR are they going to think, O this is the girl who called on her neighbor whose dog is healthy and looks happy, its probably just a neighbor arguement. Maybe they will come out, maybe they will tell me there is nothing they can do or maybe the will say O we will be right over and then blow it off for the more "serious" cases. I would rather try to help this guy and his dog than be "the girl that cried wolf." 

How about the people who believe me help me come up with a solution and the ones who don't start a differnt thread about your complaints because this thread is specifically for the help of the dog. If you doubt the situation your not helping anyone and you can feel free to pm me to debate it until our fingers fall off but this is NOT what this thread is for. Sorry if this sounds deffensive but this is an important thread about a real issue. I know what I heard and if you don't believe me thats fine but this thread is about helping the dog, not you getting in your .02


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DoubleminttwinHmm this is getting way off topic.
> 
> GSDElsa, I don't know what else to say to you. You don't get it. I am glad that you have never lived in cheap housing. I am glad that you have never heard anyone getting beat up. I am glad that you can be able to be that niave. My imagination has nothing to do w/it. I didn't hear it through the door I heard it through our connected wall. I assure it is more than thin enough. I know what I heard, he was hitting the dog, it sounded like the rib cage because it had a hollow echo sound to it. I am not going to argue w/you. If you don't believe me then go ahead thats not the point of this thread. Seems like you have a hard time believing anything that you haven't experienced first hand. Not my problem. O and FYI a dogs body is quite a bit denser than a coushin and makes a very different sounds, as will any living creature I assure you.


Well, first off I never said I didn't believe you. I was playing the devils advocate saying there are a lot of explainations to the sound. Some that might be related to a "beating" and some that might not. Point being, be prepared that there is the chance he may NOT have been beating on the dogs ribcage. I specifically said about a dozen time it COULD HAVE or COULD NOT HAVE been what you described.

And was far as questioning my naivety, what kind of housing I have lived in, or if I've ever heard a living creature getting beaten is a bit extreme considering you know none of those things about me. 

The exact questions and points you bring up in your second paragraph were the things I was trying to get you to reflect on before you pick up the phone and make that call.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

I have already said I am not going to call animal control yet because I have no direct proof. But I assure you nothing he was hitting could have sounded like that, there is just no way. NOTHING has the same sound as a person striking another living creature. All I am saying is that unless you have heard it before then you might not recognize it but I assure you it was him hitting the dog. These walls are a joke. There was no sound in our apartment because we were napping, there was no tv or radio or anything. Most of our neighbors were at class and his tv was not on because he was gone. When he came home and found his chair destroyed the only sound was of him hitting his dog and it continiuously yelping. There is no other explanation. He looked embarassed that he had got caught and admited to "spanking" the dog. When our tv is off I can hear his clearly, the walls are that thin. It was rude of me to assume you have never heard these things or lived that way but I just don't understand why you aren't getting what I am saying. My friend had heard it the day before and asked me if I could but as I said at that time I couldn't and by the time I turned my music off and listend he was done. I'm not saying you have to believe me necessarily I am just saying that we need a solution not arguing about small things. Sorry for being so snappy it is raining and cold and I am not in a good mood to begin with. 


UPDATE: I saw the neighbor today but he wouldn't make eye contact or talk to me so I will have to try when he gets back to talk to him. He is usually friendly so he must be pretty embarassed or angry, not sure which. We will just ahve to wait and see.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

You do not need proof. You just call and report what you had to say here. It sounds to me like if you are as concerned as you sound you should be reporting this.
Better for you and better for the dog.


----------



## 2Dogs (Sep 26, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereYou do not need proof. You just call and report what you had to say here. It sounds to me like if you are as concerned as you sound you should be reporting this.
> Better for you and better for the dog.


+1


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

A number of years back I reported a relative's neighbor for abuse after several people told me that the reason their 2 year old dog had a crippled leg was that she went after him as a 5 month old puppy with a baseball bat, then was embarrassed to take him to the vet to repair the leg. Upon looking into the household on the animal abuse it was found that her husband was growing weed in the basement, and giving it to underage girls in return for sex (talking about 12 and 13 year olds) they also were investigated later for neglect of their small child, who had severe food allergies, but was allowed to eat whatever, then given benedril at night to knock him out and let him breath...

btw, the dog was taken away, given surgery and placed in another home... never did hear if they took the child as the Husband went to jail and the wife vanished right after this hit the public in the area.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

I definetly need to think about it I just don't see what good it will do. I want to try to talk to the guy to see if I can help him before making a call to AC that might result in nothing and do more harm than good. Maybe I will just call them to see what they suggest.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

No one knows why he was hitting his dog (not justifying it), but from the sounds of it and his referring to it as a "spanking" (like you would give a child), obviously he thinks what he's doing is some form of "discipline". Obviously he doesnt know any better. I would try to educate him, because like you said in previous posts, he loves his dog. 

Not everyone joins dog forums, reads training articles ect. Some just rely on what they know or how they grew up. I know if I followed in my families footsteps without having a clue on positive training techniques, I would probably feel "spanking", shoving a pups nose in its pee, rolled up newspapers ect where the way to train. 

Maybe ask him to help you train your dog with his to work on distractions and maybe that will spark his interest on how you get such good results with positive reinforcement. Or just sit down and talk to him about different options. Suggest he get into classes, discuss crating the dog as another option, open his eyes to the word of positive reinforcement. If that doesnt work, then call AC, but I would give him a chance. IMO, he doesnt know any better and comparing this to his moral compass is a bit premature. I honestly dont think he's "spanking" his dog for an ego high, but is only doing it because thats the way he was taught to "train" a dog.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... *UPDATE**

GSDluver, good points and I agree up until tonight. 

Aparently while I was at work my sister and my friend were in our living room. The nieghbor got home and they heard "GET OVER HERE" followed by yelping and repeated hitting AGAIN. Then he stops for a few seconts and then it starts over again. So Jess and Meghan went over there and knocked on his door. There is a little window on the door so they can see in. Nick ran half way up the stairs and the neighbor looked out the window saw them and went up the stairs, passed Nick who cowarded away from him and ignored them. After he was gone Nick sat on the stairs looking at them and wagging his tail at them









I don't know why its these last three days we have heard them but seriously I am not going to listen to it one more night. SO tomorrow we are calling AC and maybe they can come scare him atleast. He is ignoring us and obviously not concerned about Nick so thats it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... *UPDATE**

I'd call because even if all they could do was come and talk to the guy, then the guy has had an "official" visit from an authority. I think it makes a difference to at least some people.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... *UPDATE**

Yea we are def calling now. It was one thing when we figured he might realize he was doing somthing wrong but now that he is not willing to talk to us and still beating him there is no excuse. Hopefully AC will be the wake up call he needs!!


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... *UPDATE**

please let us now what happens...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... *UPDATE**

I'm glad you're calling


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... *UPDATE**

Please be careful. Since there have been two confrontations on your end regarding the situation, he will know who made the call to AC. If he is a violent animal abuser and obviously being outwardly hostile now, he probably isn't going to look favorably on a visit from them if it happens. I'd adopt the buddy system for now when walking to and from your cars or when outside. 

Granted it's a far leap from roughing up your dog to taking revenge on someone, but it's probably best to be proactive.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... *UPDATE**

Hey everyone, thanks for all the answers. We got to talk to the neighbor today and he said he is leaving the dog at home after this weekend because it is just destroying everything. So atleast the dog will be with his parents.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... *UPDATE**

Good Luck. Hard to prove anything without video of him beating the dog. He'll rebutal with, 'Yeah, I spanked my dog for ...." Any AC officer is not going to take the dog unless the abuse is documented or so blatanly obvious it's pitiful. Doesn't sound like that's the case. 

I'd hate to be your neighbor though. My dogs run through the house like [heck], I yell at them to get them to stop. I'll smack the side of the crate if they're whining etc. I don't beat my dogs but to some poeople it probably sounds like that sometimes. lol lol lol lol 

I feel sorry for the guy and his dog. you realize how many animals are in shelters right? This guy YOU said takes care of his dog VERY well except for the training part. Offer to dogsit the dog during the day when you're home, take it on walks for him, or information about OB training and crating. 

People blow my mind, the dog is well taken care of BUT because some nosy [censored] neighbors hear what sounds like(NOT SURE IT IS) a dog getting beat then teh dog is getting beat. Why not try a different tactic instead of isolating him and accusing him of things that you have NO proof of. 

ETA- Glad the dog is staying with his parents. Hopefully they exercise him more!! 

Courtney


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... *UPDATE**



> Originally Posted By: VonKromeHausGood Luck. Hard to prove anything without video of him beating the dog. He'll rebutal with, 'Yeah, I spanked my dog for ...." Any AC officer is not going to take the dog unless the abuse is documented or so blatanly obvious it's pitiful. Doesn't sound like that's the case.
> 
> I'd hate to be your neighbor though. My dogs run through the house like [heck], I yell at them to get them to stop. I'll smack the side of the crate if they're whining etc. I don't beat my dogs but to some poeople it probably sounds like that sometimes. lol lol lol lol
> 
> ...


WOW do you feel better about yourself now? Get a grip on reality lady. I heard him beating his dog. I tried to talk to him. He beat his dog AGAIN. If you think its ok to beat a dog then I think you need a nosey neighbor. He was not smacking the crate or just yelling at his dog, take a second out to READ so you don't sound like a completely ignorant fool lol No offense intended of course







I did offer to dogsit his dog and to train it and take it out to play again somthing you could have got if you read the posts. I don't think the sound of smacking a metal crate is going to sound like striking flesh but hey who knows maybe the "poor" guy was beating himself out of frustration? 

I do agree with you on one point, people blow my mind too. Your one of them. So its ok for a guy to feed his dog and keep it inside and that makes him a good owner even if he beats the living heck out of it everytime it destroys somthing because of his lack of training? Its ok to let him hit his dog because there are so many dogs in shelters??? 

Why are you on here being rude when people are looking out for the best intrest of the dog?? I tried being nice to the guy, again reading is a great skill you should try out and he ignored me and continued to beat his dog. YES I do mean BEAT his DOG not his CRATE that he doesn't have. 

Anyway I sure hope you feel good about yourself and I really hope you never have neighbors that beat their dogs, I mean if they feed them whats the problem??







Get a life and try not to be so rude to people trying to make a difference or you might find you get what you give


----------



## gshephlvr (Feb 21, 2006)

seriously..... people who say "legally you can't prove or do anything" what is wrong with you???? how about calling animal control and just showing the guy you are aware of what he is doing and their are reprecussions for his actions? 

He is a monster plain and simple. A normal rational caring humane being cannot give a helpless creature that kind of beat down. He should not have any animal or frankly children. A normal person gets







but doesnt abuse like that. You cannot educate a person like this. Anyone with a brain in their head knows it isnt okay to do this. 

and when someone says "he really loves his dog other than this" or he is "really good to his dog other than this" I have to question your thought process. Frankly it doesnt matter if he is a friggen saint. You beat your dog bad enough and long enough to hear it through walls you are a sick f#$%. Who can listen to a dog yelp in pain and cower and just keep on beating???


----------



## gshephlvr (Feb 21, 2006)

GSDolch I have a question for you. So if I suspect my neighbor of beating his children but havent seen anything do I just ignore it cuz I cant prove it? 

No you call and make a record of it so in the future when the dog is dead, or injured you have a history of the abuse. 

Because when this dog is maimed or god forbid dead I am going to hate myself for not calling a reporting it. I would have in no uncertain terms told this jackhole that if I heard or saw anything like this again I would be calling the authorities. 

And for those of you who say hey I grew up seeing this or learning this as a defense. Really??? you may grow up that way but when you get in the real world you learn other ways. You become educate at more proper training methods and more appropriate ways to act unless you live under a rock. He knows better he just doesnt care


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... *UPDATE**



> Originally Posted By: VonKromeHaus
> 
> People blow my mind, the dog is well taken care of BUT because some nosy
> 
> ...


Wow...that philosophy leaves me just...Wow...

how may animals, children, women have died because of that kind of thinking? I'd hate to be your neighbor...


----------



## gshephlvr (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... *UPDATE**



> Quote: Wow...that philosophy leaves me just...Wow...
> 
> how may animals, children, women have died because of that kind of thinking? I'd hate to be your neighbor...


Exactly..... Standing by and looking the other way because you mght be nosey or god forbid wrong, is cowardly. I would rather be wrong and done something. Animals and children cannot speak for themselves they count on others to protect them and be their voice.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... *UPDATE**

Please...you don't need a video tape before you can call authorities. How many people report suspicous people hanging around...or suspicious packages..or a kid just "starting to act differently in school"...or just something suspicous/out of the ordinary in general.....and thwarted a crime or uncovered one. How many tip lines are there out there. 

He's nice otherwise?? Yeh...there's alot of wife beaters out there too that people think...wow..he's just a super guy...such a good provider...great job...blah blah blah

So...a dog being beat...is still better off than in a shelter? Wow...seriously...there are things worse than shelters...and even death. Living a life of beatings and terror is one of them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... *UPDATE**

Wasn't there just a huge news story on ppl 'minding their own business' and letting a 15 year old girl get gang raped? Wouldn't want to be a snitch ya know.

I want my neighbors to investigate if they hear screams from either a person or an animal. It means there is something wrong.

I think it took an incredible amount of courage for a young girl to confront a man. He could have reached out that door and jacked her in the jaw.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... *UPDATE**

I'm glad the dog will be staying with his parents who will, hopefully, be able to give the dog the training he needs, rather than leaving him home alone all day where he howls and is bored and destroys the house.

I'm not sure I would have approached the neighbor the same way, though. 

First, this has apparently gone on for awhile and this is the first time anyone has done anything - shame on the ones who didn't do anything or didn't do anything the first couple of times this happened. 

Second, I think if everything Doubleminttwin says is true, and this guy actually does love his dog and otherwise care for him well, it may be more of a case of not knowing HOW to train a dog than a case of just enjoying beating a dog. A lot of people have said that this is like people who beat their wives, but do we know if it is? There are still many people whose views on training a dog (or raising children) are rather backward and who think that spanking or sticking a dog's nose in it's pee are appropriate ways to train and discipline. 

Just throwing that out there. Maybe offering to show the guy how to train without violence and explaining why it doesn't work would have gone a long way and he could be a good dog owner. Just saying.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... *UPDATE**



> Quote:I feel sorry for the guy and his dog. you realize how many animals are in shelters right? This guy YOU said takes care of his dog VERY well except for the training part. Offer to dogsit the dog during the day when you're home, take it on walks for him, or information about OB training and crating.
> 
> People blow my mind, the dog is well taken care of BUT because some nosy
> 
> ...


All I can say to the above comment is "yikes" and *shame on you*. 

<span style="color: #3333FF">Thank you doubleminttwin for taking a stand. We have to try to help those who cannot help themselves. We are their only hope.</span>


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Sagelfn
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AnnaRiley...Those persons who have been physically abused as children will do it to those around them including animals!!...
> ...


THANK YOU







I hate it when people assume just because you were a victum of violence you yourself are a violent offender. Shame!








But lets not get off topic here.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... *UPDATE**

Perhaps this person's neighbors heard something going on for a long time, and no one chose to step up to the plate to help until a few days ago. 

http://blogs.villagevoice.com/runninscared/archives/2009/11/tortured_animal.php


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... *UPDATE**

As for some of the comments about wife beaters. One of the sad facts that woman stary is because after the beating the guy goes through a 'remorse' and lavishes his wife with gifts and attention. She feels a false sense of security and thinks it will never happen again, until it does.

As the the dog. I was one of the ones at the first of this thread to agree with what Jen did and say that it would be a waste of time to call A/C because there would be nothing done and it would alienate the guy and then she would not have access to the dog.

Ok that said I have been away from the post and now read this idiot not only will not give eye contact but beat the dog again.
Deffinately call the A/C now! This was not an islolated inciedent.
As for the dog going home to his parents?

Um didn't you say something about them raising hunting dogs? Is this were he learned his training methods?
Maybe they should be investigated also.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... *UPDATE**



> Quote:Is this were he learned his training methods?


It wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## khurley (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... *UPDATE**



> Originally Posted By: DoubleminttwinHey everyone, thanks for all the answers. We got to talk to the neighbor today and he said he is leaving the dog at home after this weekend because it is just destroying everything. So atleast the dog will be with his parents.


This is good news. 

The fact is, this was just a bad situation. The neighbor may have had the best of intentions but he either wasn't able to or capable of training his dog. 

I've seen this more times than I can count. People get a dog, don't have or don't take the time to train said dog....expecting that somehow, someway their dog will just miraculously become a well-trained, well-behaved dog all on it's own. 

The dog acts as any dog that hasn't recieved sufficient attention and training will (i.e. destructive, disobedient, hyper).....and the dog gets blamed, when it's really the owner's fault. 

I would predict that, had the dog not gone to his parents, it would have ended up at A/C before long. It's a pretty sad but predictable (and all too common) chain of events.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... *UPDATE**

When I am doing my dogs -- taking them out to potty, bringing them in to eat, cleaning their kennels, and taking them back out for the day, I usually have at least one monster running around with me. 

There is usually an endless stream of singing, talking, praise, yelling, berating, encouraging, swearing, etc. There is NEVER whimpering or crying on the part of my dogs -- well Whitney SCREAMS, and some of the others talk, and most of them bark, but there is no question that any of them are in pain, because I do not hit my dogs. 

If someone banged on my door and asked me what the heck was going on, I would be embarrassed, but I certainly would never say that I was spanking my dog. There is no question that there is abuse going on here. 

Even if this yayhoo was taking a rolled up paper and beating the [heck] out of the walls and couch, etc. The dog might be submissive, may even piddle, but would not be yelping in pain. 

It IS likely that the abuser learned his method of training from his folks, but I do not understand why people with hunting dogs would be more likely to abuse their animals. I do not get it. I have trained dogs with hunters, and my Dad is a hunter and had a hunting dog, and there was no cruelty in how these people treat their dogs.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... *UPDATE**

Thank you to everyone who offered support and advice. I talked to the guy again today, aparently he does have a crate but Nick is to tall for it







O well I hope that he was telling the truth about leaving Nick at home and that his parents are better pet owners than their son. I did end up calling animal control today just to see what they had to say incase he doesn't leave Nick at home. They were really nice and they said that the more evidence the better but they would still investigate it if I hear anything else. So if he does not leave him at home I will call them again and have them check out the situation. Or if he is stupid enough to do it again I will. 

I really don't think his parents are the same way because Nick was an awesome and confident dog when we first saw him and not afraid of my neighbor at all. No one heard anything until this week so I am thinking that with the increase of school work and the destruction the neighbor just started taking out his anger on Nick. Maybe he is realizing that he can't handle all the stress of college combined with owning a dog. Or maybe he just doesn't want to get caught because we did happen to mention that a concerned "neighbor" was thinking about calling animal control. I would have told him it was us but I do not want him to direct his anger at us or Baya. Although if he used his brain it wouldn't be too hard to figure it out.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... *UPDATE**

I never once said that it was ok to beat a dog, quite the opposite in fact. I've told many people that I've caught hitting a dog that it is wrong, there are easier ways to get them to listen. Most of the time they are frustrated and do not know how to get past a certain behavior. A little education and rational talking with no threats of calling AC and the dogs get better treatment training wise as well as stay with their family who usaully love them but are just well, not smart pet owners. 

Sometimes a little education goes a long way, I'd rather educate someone that seemingly takes good care of their dogs and then if things don't get better move to more drastic measures as calling AC etc. 

I DO think I need to read the whole thread before replying! lol ooopps. I didn't see where you offered to dogsit and stuff. Sorry for that! 

Courtney


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... *UPDATE**

I disagree. In little house on the prarie days, everyone was sweet and kind and offered advice and accepted advice without becoming offended and angry. 

Nowadays, it seems like offering advice or help to someone concerning their dog is as rude as patting their unborn baby. And trying to educate them can be down right dangerous. 

And yet, I too try to educate and try to encourage training, and classes, offer my trainer's contact information, offer empathy and support. 

But all that shtuff stops when I see or hear abuse happening. I am not talking about a dog on a chain, or someone using a prong collar, or someone giving a leash correction. While I prefer positive training methods without the aide of prongs and e-collars, I understand that these devices are legal, and I can cope with that, normally in silence. 

But when someone causes enough pain to a dog to make it yelp many times, with blows I can hear. This is beyond education. This is time for someone very official to come to the door.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Neighbor possibly beating his dog... *UPDATE**

Von, we're nosier here on GS.com hehe I reserve most of my nosiness for this site for that reason









It sounds to me like he's very old fashioned... Trying to educate, say printing him some easy-to-read pages on training for these problems and such... you've said yourself he seems to love them and cares for them, but is frustrated and doesn't know how to train. My parents were the same, but they LOVED their dogs. Saw my dad cry for the first time since losing his FIL when he put the 16 year old down. We were raised the same as the dogs. LOL


I am in NO WAY saying hitting your dog is right or proper, read my thread where I leaped through hoops (and the Projects hehe) to save a pup from her abusive owners...

I can only wish you luck... But do try the educating first. From what I gather from DMT this man is friendly, and might even take advice if you approach him in a nice neighbor way. "I noticed you were having training problems, I did too until I read and did ect. ect.. "
When they think you have been there they are more likely to listen... Make it sound like your dogs were demons before you started training... Offer him a crate that will fit his dog if you have a spare. 

I have done this with people who weren't friendly with humans at all, in fact the first response I got before trying a different approach with a man who was beating his dog for pulling was: "I'll do what the **** I want with my ******* dog. It's none of your darn business."
And this is a guy whom I've seem beat the HECK out of another dude because they got into an argument. 

Put yourself in the same boat, and most of the time they will listen, even if they act like they don't... Would you rather he just say "Screw this" and hand the dog over to AC where it's likely to be killed?

Good luck hun! I hate being where you are, it is not fun and unfortunately I see a lot of it around here.


----------

